

Demo of Photosynth from TED conference - mind blowing - jraines
http://youtube.com/watch?v=s-DqZ8jAmv0
This is some really awesome technology.  Lots of cool stuff here, but at one point he demos a 3D metaverse created from scraped Flickr photos.  Worth y of the multiple standing ovations he gets.  Apparently this was bought by Microsoft about a year ago.
======
gtmcknight
An oldie but goodie TED Talk. These are consistently the most engaging and
interesting speeches. FYI I run a video site called Chime.TV and we created a
channel just for TED Talks: <http://chime.tv/tedtalks>

Recent ones I've enjoyed are Erin McKean's Redifining The Dictionary (
<http://chime.tv/tedtalks/3l9sg> ) and Rives: Is 4AM The New Midnight? (
<http://chime.tv/tedtalks/2gdlw> )

~~~
asdflkj
And that is the answer to the old question of "When is it a good idea to plug
my site?"--when you've made something people want, in that particular
situation.

------
DocSavage
Thanks to this video, I discovered the main TED website: <http://www.ted.com>

It's a nicely constructed web site with decent resolution videos of TED talks.
Just checked out Dean Kamen's prosthetic arm demo... very cool.

<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/82>

